
Show HN: HastySite – A self-contained static site generator - h3rald
https://hastysite.h3rald.com
======
h3rald
Additional resources:

\- An article explaining why HastySite was built and the main technological
choices:
[https://www.h3rald.com/articles/hastysite/](https://www.h3rald.com/articles/hastysite/)

\- The contents of the HastySite site as a user guide, in a single, printable
HTML file:
[https://www.h3rald.com/hastysite/HastySite_UserGuide.htm](https://www.h3rald.com/hastysite/HastySite_UserGuide.htm)

